

JSConf2009 Wrapup - geuis
http://www.michaelharrison.ws/weblog/?p=132

======
typicaljoe
JSConf was a blast.I walked away with the feeling that JavaScript was going
somewhere beyond the web. With Canvas, Server Side, DBs, etc it feels like
JavaScript is slowly and irresistibly going to take over everything.

------
joemccann
Anyone who is serious about JavaScript, or their career as whole in web-
related technologies, should go ahead and save money for next year's event. It
was simply blinding how many bright minds were in one room...

@joemccannn

~~~
seiji
Alternatively, move to someplace between San Francisco and San Jose then enjoy
javascript and web-related technologies all year long.

------
sh1mmer
JSConf was ridiculously good. I say that as someone who goes to a lot of
conferences. Also I met a bunch of folks from HN, and that's never bad.

~~~
geuis
Whats up sh1mmer. Thanks for the tips on dealing with yui. Still love jquery,
but at least now I can work in yui.

------
jcnorman
I've been to so many conferences and trade shows that I've long ago lost
count. JSConf2009 was, without a doubt, the best organized, best agenda, best
venue (for the conference), best speakers, best spouse program, . . . I don't
know where to stop.

Just the absolute best.

------
sleight42
Having been to a bunch of conferences in the past two years, this conference
was second only to RubyFringe in terms of sheer awesomeness. JSConf scores
extra points for showcasing so many different new and ridiculously nifty
technologies in one place.

------
patcito
"Third, WebKit gets the prize for our favorite JS engine (not surprising with
all the Cocoa love being shown)"

Why? WebKit doesn't have much to do with cocoa.

~~~
defunkt
If you're building apps with Cocoa, it's very easy to embed and drive WebKit.

------
axod
Cool writeup. Plan to make it to the next one.

>> All those XML “stanzas” (my heart sinks just typing that)

Classic :)

------
voodootikigod
I don't know about you all, but I am looking forward to JSConf 2010. I can't
wait for those crazy organizers to put out the videos!

------
dxjones
Excellent summary and commentary for the rest of us who weren't there. Thanks
so much for posting it.

------
miketaylr
i was actually kinda bummed out to work with some CSS today, forcing me to
come off my javascript/JSConf high.

pretty plz let there be one next year.

